# NEF handi-rifle barrel repair



## sunnydaleslim (May 10, 2008)

Has anyone ever had a barrel repaired/refurbished that had wear on the lug to the point it fit too loose on the receiver? If so who did it and what was the cost? Just wondering if it is more economical to just get a new barrel. Any information will be appreciated.


----------



## gdog25 (May 10, 2008)

Howdy- check here on the NEF section for all the info you might need:  http://www.go2gbo.com/forums/index.php

Most likely you would want to ship it back to the factory for fitting. I  don't know if you bought the gun new or not but the barrel should have the last 3 numbers of the frame's serial number on it. If it is fitted to the receiver at the factory that is what they do. Contrary to what you might hear, the barrels on these guns must be fitted to a specific receiver. They do not interchange like a T/C. Not saying this applies to your case, but I wanted to mention it for the sake of anyone that has a NEF bought used. If the barrel is not properly fitted, you can have some nasty headspace issues which can result in some nasty head/face issues.


----------



## sunnydaleslim (May 10, 2008)

Thanks. That pretty much answers my question. I do not have the receiver for this barrel. I read some of the stuff on gbo about how to tighten up a loose barrel but didn't get/see the part about it having to be a factory mate to the receiver. The barrel was given to me so I am not out anything but I suppose I will scrap the idea of having it fitted to one of my receivers. If anyone out there can think of a use for this barrel I will be glad to pass it on.


----------



## frankwright (May 10, 2008)

What kind of barrel is it?

many,many NEF aficianados fit barrels to their own recievers. If it was not being done you would not see so many barrels being sold on GB Outdoors. It is fairly easy to do and the instructions and safety concerns can be found on that site.


----------



## DS7418 (May 10, 2008)

pm-sent


----------



## sunnydaleslim (May 10, 2008)

PM returned and thanks for the comments. It is a 308 barrel and I already have one that was factory fit to one of my receivers. I have an old friend who does some custom gun work. He has agreed to look at it and see if he thinks he can fit it for me. I have 3 receivers and it is loose on all of them so it will have to be shimmed or the lug built up and machined back down.


----------



## DS7418 (May 10, 2008)

I think they can fixx it and it will be ok,, but just in case you want to sell it,, let me know.
Thanks
Dewayne


----------

